# Sayoc Kali Seminar Atlanta, GA June 15th Sunday



## Guro_Jeff (Jun 2, 2003)

Sayoc Kali Atlanta Seminar June 15th

If anyone is interested in learning about Sayoc Kali...

i am doing a one-day seminar in Atlanta, GA...

Date: June 15th, 2003-Sunday
Time: 11am till 5pm
Location: 120 Huntcliff Point
Atlanta, GA 30350
Cost: $75 cash at the door
Contact: (917)749-5169
email: gurojeff@yahoo.com

i will be presenting templates, blade management skills, transition drills and introducing Sayoc Kali. this seminar will be appropriate for all levels, and will be a progression of the materials presented my last trip out to Atlanta.

i hope to see some of you there in Atlanta!!
respects, Guro Jeff

http://www.tribalbladefightingarts.com


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------

